# Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes?



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I've provided pics of the steering wheel that I will more than likely use in the m-TDI rabbit come spring time... however, in the meantime...it has some work i need to do on it. Namely, the dye in the leather has faded in some areas and I'd like to restore the wheel to as close to new as possible. Anyone have any ideas of what is best to use on them for the redye? Or whether new grips are avail? The new interior scheme when I get to it will be something along the lines of beige and black...thought about incorporating it into the steering wheel as well. Grip black.... the currently gray inserts would be changed to something similar to the Cummins Beige color that the motor is being detailed in? 
Anyone? Any help would be great...here are a few pics...
























Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes? (RabbitGTDguy)*

anyone else? i wonder if momo makes reskins for them...


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes? (RabbitGTDguy)*

I actually emailed MOMO few years back regarding reskinning a Monte Carlo, on which the leather had shrunk in the southern NM heat/sun, and they responded that they could not help either by reskinning it or even supplying the leather. They suggested finding a reputable leather-worker...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes? (The Kilted Yaksman)*

thats a bummer...on their part anyways. I'm going to go look for GOOD leather dyes this weekend and maybe a new fabric/color for that gray insert I'm talking about...I'll let you guys know what I find out. In the meantime...if anyone else has an idea...opinion, etc... Let me know









Joe


----------



## moran (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes? (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_...if anyone else has an idea...opinion, etc...


I don't have personal experience with this co., but just recently heard of them: http://www.american-stitches.com/. They seem to have a lot to offer. HTH


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Momo Steering wheel leather restoration...How too? Best dyes? (moran)*

thanks...will take a look at that...


----------

